# Donny Show



## danilovespiglet (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone know of any inexpensive B&B's near the Dome?

Long journey for us and would rather stay overnight on Sat especially at 34 weeks pregnant. :2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Booking.com: 15 hotels in Doncaster, United Kingdom. Book your hotel now!

hotels in doncaster - Google Search

Hope this helps !


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

danilovespiglet said:


> Anyone know of any inexpensive B&B's near the Dome?
> 
> Long journey for us and would rather stay overnight on Sat especially at 34 weeks pregnant. :2thumb:


 their is lots in wheatly or balby


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We are going to be staying in the park inn but there is a hotel that is cheaper that is not far away. 

Think this is it

Restover Lodge Home Page

Liz


----------



## shootinglou79 (Jan 19, 2006)

campanile hotel, its bang next door to the Dome, quite nice but the rooms are around £50.


----------

